
Let me break down exactly how we’ve screwed over creative people - jonwestenberg
https://medium.com/the-mission/let-me-break-down-exactly-how-weve-screwed-creative-people-over-2dda7656dae9
======
elmerfud
There's a flip side to this argument that creative people have screwed
everyone else over as well. The intoduction of in perpetuity copyright is,
what I believe, to be one of the most harmful things we have done to hurt
those wanting to enter a creativity based field and also us as a society that
supports creativity. Our history and our culture is seized for corporate
interests, and on the surface people are fine with it.

Being able to control your creative work so you can realize profit from it is
a good thing because it should give you incentive to do more. We must also
understand this isn't some inherent right that ideas/thoughts are owned as
property, it's a relatively new concept in history, but society has allowed
this as after some time these works should provide a benefit back to society.
When creative works are never released back to society, part of that contract
is broken. While corporate profiteers can bribe our law makers to license our
culture, people inherently know this is wrong. This is why you're seeing this
insistance that creativity is free, and this causes harm to those wanting to
enter the field as you haven't yet sold your thoughts in to corporate
ownership to be packaged and push out as pablum creativity.

If the idea of allowing thoughts to be copyrighted was to encourage more
creative works (this was the original intent). Why do we allow copyright to be
passed from generation to generation as if it's the family broach?

